# Expat in China with frequent travel to US



## kitt314159 (Feb 26, 2015)

I am an US Citizen who have been living and working in Beijing since Feb 2013. However, I frequently travel to the US for business meetings. I spend about 50% of my time in the US. When I am in the US, I also have a shared custody arrangement with my ex-wife for our 3-year old son, where I have him for about 40% of the time when I am in the US (total time about 20% for the whole year)

Does anyone know if my situation will ever allow me to exclude my US income when filing US taxes? I am afraid that the tax home, bona fide resident test, and the physical presence tests are all quiet confusing... Would appreciate it if anyone an help point me in the right direction.


----------

